# Monitor wird nach 10 Minuten schwarz

## danvari

Hallo!

Naja, wie im Titel bereits beschrieben: Mein Monitor wird nach ca. 10 Minuten, wenn soweit keine Eingabe passiert, schwarz. Bewege ich die Maus, ist das Bild wieder da. Das Problem ist eigentlich beim Filme-gucken: Da kommt dann nach ca. 10 Minuten ein schwarzer Bildschirm und ich muss vom Bett zur Maus rennen und sie kurz bewegen -> nervig  :Smile: .

Unter GNOME konnte ich dem entgegenwirken, indem ich im Power-Manager das ganze ausgestellt habe. Bin momentan nur unter Openbox. Wofür ist das das "Schwarzbildwerden" überhaupt gut? Damit das Bild nicht einbrennt (habe einen Laptop)? Ist es möglich, das in der xorg.conf auszustellen? Wenn ja, auch speziell nur für einen Monitor (habe meinen Fernseher als zweiten Monitor und es reicht, wenn der nur nicht schwarz wird)?

Hier mal meine xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "LPL"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0

    VertRefresh     60.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "LG TV"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 67.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7300"

    Option         "NoLogo" "True"

    Option "UseEdidDpi" "False"

    Option   "DPI" "96 x 96"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7300"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1920x1080 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## schachti

Schau mal hier rein:

Thread 1

Thread 2

Thread 3

----------

